# cardinals spawning vid



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

had 11 cardinals tetras in QT for about 2 weeks, fed them heavily on grindal worms. When I introduced them into the main tank they got all excited and spawned a few hours later. Wasn't able to capture a pair bodying up and scattering eggs, but I did see it and filmed the eggs at the end (look at the heater). It was enjoyable watching them this active


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

That's pretty wild, from the small amount of research I did, cardinals are not the easiest fish to get to spawn.


----------



## Jerry (Sep 12, 2009)

whats by the heater?


----------

